# new here



## Seidogirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Just discovered this forum and wanted to say hi.  I've been practicing Seido karate for about a year now and am 5th kyu.  I'm also thinking about taking up the FMA's.  Greetings!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  We are glad to have you here.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  There is plenty of info on FMA here, so there's plenty to read on, and ask questions.  


Happy Posting

-Josh


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## exile (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Seidogirl---good to have you with us!


----------



## Drac (Oct 29, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2006)

Seidogirl said:


> I'm also thinking about taking up the FMA's.



That's great! Good luck!


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome!   There are lots of people here that train in the FMAs, if you have any questions, ask anytime!


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Tames D (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome. I'm fairly new here too but I can tell you that these are good people on this forum.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

The world needs more female martial artists!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome, have fun with the site.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome and have fun posting.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 30, 2006)

welcome.  you'll find lots of great info on fma here.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcometo MT!  Happy posting!


----------

